# Macro Lenses



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

Canon 100 macro, but at times I wish I had gotten the 60 instead, I find myself backing way across the room if I am not shooting something real tiny. I started shooting with a 90 macro years ago, thought the 100 would be about the same, except I forgot the APS change. Oh, well.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

ckraft said:


> Canon 100 macro, but at times I wish I had gotten the 60 instead, I find myself backing way across the room if I am not shooting something real tiny. I started shooting with a 90 macro years ago, thought the 100 would be about the same, except I forgot the APS change. Oh, well.


Do you have any shots you can share?


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

I should do that, I haven't shot anything for some time. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

ckraft said:


> I should do that, I haven't shot anything for some time. Maybe tomorrow.


Looking forward to it


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I say get the Canon 100mm macro. You have other glass if you don't need to shoot tiny objects. I use the 100mm macro at work and it's a great lens and you get really sharp images. I don't think you need to drop the extra money for the 100mm L series lens unless you want the IS, but it's not really necessary since you will usually be using a tripod while using it (at least I do).


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

shinycard255 said:


> I say get the Canon 100mm macro. You have other glass if you don't need to shoot tiny objects. I use the 100mm macro at work and it's a great lens and you get really sharp images. I don't think you need to drop the extra money for the 100mm L series lens unless you want the IS, but it's not really necessary since you will usually be using a tripod while using it (at least I do).


Id love L series glass, but its always been waaaay out of my budget


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

tamron 180mm macro, for canon camera


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

love my canon 100mm macro IS


----------



## PlantedVirgin (Feb 17, 2012)

Nikon D3100 with 35mm lens. Great for aquarium photos.

Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: NIKON: Camera & Photo


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

100mm FTW


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

You can get a macro reverse ring adapter for under $10 and use your current nifty-fifty to shoot as a macro lens. You will have to manually focus by moving closer or further from the subject.

It's only an alternative suggestion if you are under the budget for a real macro lens.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Tamron 90mm for Nikon...


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice shot Nubster! The black gravel really brings out the color of your shrimp.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

1.8 50mm with some extension tubes


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a loaner Canon 180mm L for my last visit to the butterfly garden


----------

